# bronze griffin thing



## digger dun (Jan 23, 2012)

dug this up in an 1880s-1910s era dump. found in an ash vein about 2 foot down. it's hollow, with two openings in it's top. one on the head, the other on it's back. anybody ever seen anything like it?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 23, 2012)

You just dug up the devils dog!  [8D]


----------



## digger dun (Jan 23, 2012)

that's just what my wife said! LOL


----------



## bombboy (Jan 23, 2012)

That is very cool, any plans for it?

 Mark


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2012)

Hey Toby,

 Welcome aboard, and thanks for showing your Griffin. 

 Have you cleaned it up yet? Does it have any forelegs, or talons?

 I've seen a griffin motif in many lamps and electric fixtures. Do you have any indication it may have once been?










From.

 "In symbolism, the griffin combines the symbolic qualities of two solar creatures, the lion and the eagle. It is the king of birds and lord of the air united with the king of beasts and lord of the earth. Griffins are a symbol of the sun, wisdom, vengeance, strength, and salvation.

 The griffin's ability to soar like an eagle made him an emblem of poetic and spiritual inspiration. The griffin was also an embodiment of Nemesis, the goddess of vengeance and retribution, and turned her wheel of fortune.

 The griffin's dual nature led it to be associated with Jesus Christ, God and man, king of heaven and earth. The eagle half of the griffin signified Christ's divinity and the lion half represented his humanity. During the Middle Ages, griffins were symbols of Christ's resurrection. The strength of the lion and the wisdom of the eagle combined in the griffin symbolized the strength and wisdom of God..." From.




From.


----------

